# Saddle homers



## vangimage

These are my saddle homers







Heres a my blue bar hen. I bred with the lighter opal.


----------



## egpigeon

Hi

I can't see the pic, please


----------



## vangimage

Here is a picture of the rest of may saddles, Blue bar, Red check, Black check, and Opal white bar, I may be getting rid of the black check and opal. Let me know if any one


----------



## vangimage

Here is another opal lace saddle brother to the other opal. He is bred to a white racing homer right now.


----------



## vangimage

Heres pix of one of my saddles, bred to blue bar hen gave me first round of youngs.


----------



## sreeshs

Beautiful birds


----------



## vangimage

*Thanks*

I like your birds too.


----------



## george simon

*Hi Vangimage, Where are you located, your birds look to be show quality, have you shown them. I belong to the Saddle Homer USA Club.*GEORGE


----------



## Guest

awesome looking saddles you have there thanks for sharing


----------



## vangimage

Thankyou they are nice.The two opals are from show stock and the others might be from racing. I will post some pix of the babies soon.


----------



## RodSD

Beautiful looking saddles.


----------



## vangimage

Yes George I have joined Saddle homers USA. But sad to say I could not get into the yahoo chat with them. I havent been able to communicate with any other member. I would love to be able to talk to other members so that I can learn more about my birds and Saddles in general. I love these birds. I am now concentrating on ASR's because I have more people I can talk to about them. I got into saddles first, but now have more ASR's. I am not blaming anyone I know our club is not strong out this way. Infact I dont think many member are out this way anyways meaning central california. I been to a couple of shows, lawn inculded and have seen less then 10 saddles total. Most if not all being poorer quailty then mines. Thats just what I saw, Im just being honest. on a lighter note I my first round have hatched and they seem to be of pretty good quality. Mou


----------



## george simon

vangimage said:


> Yes George I have joined Saddle homers USA. But sad to say I could not get into the yahoo chat with them. I havent been able to communicate with any other member. I would love to be able to talk to other members so that I can learn more about my birds and Saddles in general. I love these birds. I am now concentrating on ASR's because I have more people I can talk to about them. I got into saddles first, but now have more ASR's. I am not blaming anyone I know our club is not strong out this way. Infact I dont think many member are out this way anyways meaning central california. I been to a couple of shows, lawn inculded and have seen less then 10 saddles total. Most if not all being poorer quailty then mines. Thats just what I saw, Im just being honest. on a lighter note I my first round have hatched and they seem to be of pretty good quality. Mou


*hI VANG, I know now you live up in FRESNO, Iam sorry to hear that you did not get on the yohoo saddle site.I will be going over to that site when I finsh here and I will give them hell for not letting you on. But I think that it may be some type of mix up as they are always looking for more people.You can aways send me a PM here at PIGEON TALK will you be comming to the NPA GRAND NATIONAL here in SAN DIEGO in JANUARY ? Have you recieved the last bulletin from the SADDLE CLUB. * GEORGE


----------



## vangimage

Yes, I have received a bulletin. I dont wanna cause any waves George. I am just stating the facts. I know people are busy and sometimes forget. I have no hate or grudges against anyone, but remember for new members talking to veteran members and getting encouargement means a lot. Just a thought so that we can promote more for our club, but what do I know? Im a Newbie. THanks George


----------



## vangimage

*My New Saddle Babies*








My new saddle babies bred from the birds I put up the other day. Let me know what you guys think. I think the colors are black check, and Opal Lace/White check. Correct me if I am wrong. I thinks they are not bad for my first round of saddles. I welcome any and all comments. The black one has a little bit dirty partial pants it has little to know thumbs. The Opal has full thumbs but has more of a dirty hip/partial pant and also has one dark tail and a little mismark on the right side of his chest. Thanks


----------



## vangimage

George You mind posting some picture of your birds, please let me see what the wings look like when they are opened. I want to know where I stand if I ever show. I am not sure yet if I will make it to the Nationals. I may. I am getting more serious in ASR so I may come down there. If I do I hope to meet you. I have heard you have great birds, and that you are a great guy. Mou


----------



## george simon

vangimage said:


> George You mind posting some picture of your birds, please let me see what the wings look like when they are opened. I want to know where I stand if I ever show. I am not sure yet if I will make it to the Nationals. I may. I am getting more serious in ASR so I may come down there. If I do I hope to meet you. I have heard you have great birds, and that you are a great guy. Mou


*MOU, Don't give up on the Saddles, I am also into ASR and there are some very nice people in both clubs and there are some that breed both Saddles and ASR. Ray and Wendy Morin and Mike Walter you know that there 2 ASR yahoo group sites and many ASR people are on both. The other site is listed as American American Show Racers its listed that way so not to confuse people.I do not know who you asked about joining the saddle talk sites I will be sending you their e-mail address in a PM message later I have to feed the birds so I will get back with you when I am thru with that chore. Be on the look out for the PM *GEORGE


----------



## hasseian_313

saddle hommers can race 2 right


----------



## vangimage

yep they can


----------



## avian

beauties you have got there
nice


----------



## RodSD

vangimage,

When I went to a pigeon show here in San Diego, i took some saddle pigeon pictures. It happens that they were George's birds. Check my album:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=356


----------



## vangimage

Thankyou They are pretty nice for novice like me. George has some nice birds.


----------



## vangimage

Here are pictures of my blue bar mismark on the head, but great body. My red saddle nice but mismarked on head and neck.


----------



## vangimage

Here is my red saddle a little bit of mismarks on the neck and head. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## vangimage

Here is a picture of my young blue bar with mismark on the head, it has a great body. let me know what you guys think?


----------



## RodSD

I really like your red saddle homer. It is very pretty even with the imperfection.


----------



## blongboy

vangimage said:


> Here is my red saddle a little bit of mismarks on the neck and head. Let me know what you guys think?


nice man .. do you have any with big Wattle?


----------



## blongboy

these are mine ...they have mis marks ..but i got care they come from a racing family(sprint)


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

These are my new ones just starting out with them.


----------



## vangimage

I ll show you some of my ASR. Nice too.


----------



## vangimage

I do not have any saddles with big wattle they are still young.


----------



## vangimage

Andulusian American show racer (ASR)


----------



## vangimage

Pied almost saddle marked ASR


----------



## vangimage

Well there they are hope ya like'm I lovem. They are my main focus now. Great show birds.


----------



## ezemaxima

Great looking birds you got there. I got some saddles too and all of them has a mismark. 

I also joined the yahoo saddle homers group. Here's a link to the site: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/SaddleHomersUSA/

here's a link to my photo album there:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SaddleHomersUSA/photos/album/972278417/pic/list


----------



## chayi

WOW those american show homers are very beautiful i would love to have a pair of birds like that. Do they home well have you race them or are they just for show?


----------



## george simon

chayi said:


> WOW those american show homers are very beautiful i would love to have a pair of birds like that. Do they home well have you race them or are they just for show?


*Hi Chayi, The "American Show Racer" is not raced it is only a show bird.They are a tuff breed to breed and only a few people are good enough to breed winners THere is another breed called the "Show Racing Homer" that are still flown* GEORGE


----------



## vangimage

The American Show Racer is a great bird and its beautiful. They are not flown but are for shows only, like George stated. You dont have to show, but they are show birds.


----------



## vangimage

If you guys have birds post them I would love to see them. Loft set up to if you dont mind need more Ideas.


----------



## chayi

But do you loft fly them?


----------



## vangimage

What do you mean?


----------



## chayi

if you let them out on loft flying or on short tosses?


----------



## vangimage

From what I hear they are clumpsy flyers and will be picked by hawks. I have never let them out of the loft. I have a fly pen for them.


----------



## vangimage

Here are pix of my second clutch of saddle babies just about to leave the nest.














They are nest mates. 2nd round form the same pair and each time one opal and one black check. Not as well marked as the other opal. Little to no thumb


----------



## italianbird101

Verry nice looking saddles


----------



## vangimage

Thank You, these are nice birds.


----------



## birdmanmike8885

*aboutyour black saddles*



vangimage said:


> Here is a picture of the rest of may saddles, Blue bar, Red check, Black check, and Opal white bar, I may be getting rid of the black check and opal. Let me know if any one


yes what are u asking for them or they hens reach me at [email protected] (or 229-223-4028


----------



## vangimage

Sorry I got rid of them a few days after this posting. I will however be letting a couple go in about 2 months or so. Blue bar opal and black check.


----------



## birdmanmike8885

vangimage said:


> Here is a picture of the rest of may saddles, Blue bar, Red check, Black check, and Opal white bar, I may be getting rid of the black check and opal. Let me know if any one


could u send me a number to call u see what u want for your birds at (229)223-4028


----------



## italianbird101

Dont forget to visit SADDLEHOMERS USAhttp://www.saddlehomersusa.com

All info you need on Saddle Homers USA Club


----------



## Hawk_hunter

Hi vanimage! Those birds are gorgeous. Can you count me in as a next person in line? Thank you

Huy


----------

